# [Wet Thumb Forum]-pics from my 10 gallon



## alpha (Apr 14, 2006)

Ghost Shrimp
http://www.pbase.com/image/22746103 
http://www.pbase.com/image/23221697

Cardinal Tetra
http://www.pbase.com/image/22749922

Tank
http://www.pbase.com/image/23480453

Hope you enjoy them.
Thanks,
Alpha

[This message was edited by Alpha on Thu November 20 2003 at 12:32 PM.]


----------



## alpha (Apr 14, 2006)

Ghost Shrimp
http://www.pbase.com/image/22746103 
http://www.pbase.com/image/23221697

Cardinal Tetra
http://www.pbase.com/image/22749922

Tank
http://www.pbase.com/image/23480453

Hope you enjoy them.
Thanks,
Alpha

[This message was edited by Alpha on Thu November 20 2003 at 12:32 PM.]


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

uau!
exquisite macro photos!









Your aquarium is lovelly, but I guess that a little colour (besides green, with no exageration) could improve it even further...

Regards!
António Vitor


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Great photos and the tanks look nice and healthy. Great job.

Mike
http://fish.silver-fox.us


----------



## ScottH. (May 13, 2004)

Your tanks are very cool. I like your shrimp. I would definatley add in some reds

My goal is a sea of green.


----------



## alpha (Apr 14, 2006)

Thank you for all your encouraging comments.

Like you all suggest I am trying to get some plants with more variety in color. May be, you guys can suggest me some.

Another Pic, Otocinlus Affinis
http://www.pbase.com/image/23487564

Another question, can someone tell me how to post the pics from pbase directly.

Regards,
Alpha


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

how much watt per gallon do you have?

there are some red plants that do not require lots of light others must have powerfull light on them...

I love my ludwigia brevipes, don't require to much light...
I also love my rotala macrandra...difficult (lots of light required)

I guess any red plant would improve your aquarium...


----------



## alpha (Apr 14, 2006)

I have about 3 watts per gallon in the aquarium. I am using a 19 watt and a 10 watt CFL bulb.


----------



## alpha (Apr 14, 2006)

Couple more pics of Bacopa growing emerse in my aquarium.


----------

